# water change system question



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

Those of you that have water change systems in place - either continuous or even something like a "permanent" python type setup - how do you treat for chlorine and chloramines? In my old fashioned way method of take-a-bucket-to-the-sink, I would just put some prime or other chlorine remover in the bucket and then dump it all in the tank. I would like to do a system, but the chlorine and chloramine thing worries me.

thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

With my continuous change sysem I run the water thru a "whole house" activated charcoal filter. The flow rate is so small, compared to the filter, that the water spends a lot of time in the filter, so I trust it to remove chlorine and chloramine. Either it is doing it well, or there is very little in the water to start with. Even when I ran the flow rate up to close to 1.5 gph, from the normal .2 gph I had no problems with fish or plants.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I bought my dual chloramine filter from www.thefilterguys.biz ; however in order for it to remove chloramines the inflow cannot exceed 15 gph.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> With my continuous change sysem I run the water thru a "whole house" activated charcoal filter. The flow rate is so small, compared to the filter, that the water spends a lot of time in the filter, so I trust it to remove chlorine and chloramine. Either it is doing it well, or there is very little in the water to start with. Even when I ran the flow rate up to close to 1.5 gph, from the normal .2 gph I had no problems with fish or plants.


Where did you get you dripper for .2 gph? Now that I am setting up plants and community fish I don't need the 4 GPH I've been doing. I'm using Rainbird parts for my drip system.

OP- As for the Chlorine/ Chloramines I use an activated carbon filter from theFilterguys.biz but I am coming from overstocked fish setups and my nitrates were never over 5 after using the drip system. I don't have Chloramines to deal with.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't use a dripper. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/29066-continuous-water-change-system-2.html shows the regulator and needle valve I use to set the flow rate. I got both off of ebay.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

You move to a place with your own well. No chor-anything and free water. I don't believe what people pay for water these days. Course, I don't really believe the bill for the new submersible well pump, either.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah, but you also have to pay for electricity to run the well pump...


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

CraigThor said:


> Yeah, but you also have to pay for electricity to run the well pump...


I'll pay the electric bill any day for the good water. My water is better than any bottled water I've found, and the fish like it to.


----------

